# Upon reboot I get a file system with an inconsistency



## cmj (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm typing out as best as I can what I'm seeing on my laptop:


```
THE FOLLOWING FILE SYSTEM HAD AN UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY:
        ufs: /dev/ad4s1f (/usr)
Automatic file system check failed; help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
Soe 19 13:27:03 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh
```
I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2009)

You had an unclean shutdown.

When the last line appears, press [enter], then [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd], and when that finishes, [cmd=]reboot[/cmd].


----------

